# Codex: Chaos Space Marines



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The word on FB is that Codex: Chaos Space Marines is due to drop on August 26th. Which means GKs should be out 2 weeks before that. With DG not far behind.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll see your August 28th and raise you an August 5th.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Should be up for pre order later today then. 
Whoop whoop!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> I'll see your August 28th and raise you an August 5th.


If this was the case we'd have gotten emails about it, and it would be up for preorder on the website today. It's not. So that pushes it out till the 12th at the earliest, but we still haven't seen the inceptors or intercessors, which should fill that release slot. GW is not going to steal the SM thunder by releasing something else at the same time. That leaves the 19th for preorders, dropping on the 26th. 

That's just me working through the dates logically bearing in mind the 5th August is impossible at this stage.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

If the book goes up for preorder on the 5th then 10 Codex books will be released by December 2nd following a weekly alternating pre-release/release pattern, otherwise it will take until December 16th. If the CSM book comes out on the 28th GW will have to assume the same schedule I think they're starting on the 5th or there won't be 10 books out by Christmas without December 23rd and 30th release dates open to being used.

Time will tell it seems.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's worth bearing in mind that GW have said that not every codex is going to get a new minis release, so the likes of newer 7th Ed codexes like DW, GSC, or Tau should only take up one week slots. That could go a long way to squeezing in ten by Christmas, with some of the older codexes like orks or BA getting multiweek releases.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like we were both wrong. There's a lot coming very quickly.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Grey Knights and CSM at the same time, even. I really hope there's at least one new kit or mini in it for one or both of them. The Grey Knights have been without a new release for a good while now, and the CSM... well, some Legions got lucky, I suppose, but at least they've learned patience?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, the preorder is on the date I suggested but I'm wrong? :scratchhead::laugh:

Glad to see we're getting that packed of a release schedule.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Oh, the preorder is on the date I suggested but I'm wrong? :scratchhead::laugh:


The pic you posted stated those dates as release dates, not preorder dates, so... yeah.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I really hope the CSM codex builds on the good stuf in the traitor codex they released - that had some nice rules, and some great art and fluff


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The pic you posted stated those dates as release dates, not preorder dates, so... yeah.


I posted the pic after the preorders that would be released on the 5th were up on GW's site, I thought it would be more obvious what I was talking about. Then I went on, in response to your comment, about how if they do the 5th as a preorder for the CSM book it would keep GW on schedule for the releases they've spoken of ("about 10 books"). 



Brother Dextus said:


> I really hope the CSM codex builds on the good stuf in the traitor codex they released - that had some nice rules, and some great art and fluff


GW has stated that all the books are going to have a lot more sub-faction love, one can only hope it rivals the amount of Chapter Tactics in the SM book. With Thousand Sons and Death Guard getting their own Codices there could be some non heresy-era warbands added to the fold, getting characterful rules.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

New CSM Traits 'leaked' - apparently they are legible with a magnifying glass in the new white dwarf 
I've put a summary of the bits that are doing the rounds atm. They may or may not be correct as I don't believe the guy who got them has a foolproof method  


1. Alpha Legion = -1 to hit rolls when they are more than 12" away.

2. World Eaters = Extra attack when they make a successful charge. 

3. Iron Warriors = Ignore cover when shooting and (I think, I can't be 100%)re-roll saves when themselves are in cover. 

4. Black Legion = +1 Ld and Rapid fire weaponscount as Assault weapons if the unit advanced. 

5. Emperors Children = Attack first in combat just like Slannesh daemons 

6. Renegades chapters = Advance and charge 

7. Word Bearers = Re-roll failed morale 

8. Night Lords = -1 from enemy Ld when within6" and can stack up to the maximum of - 3 (you could probs use the Raptorsability on top and make it drop an extra -1 too) 

World Eaters have a Stratagem that allows them to fight again in the fightphase (so that would be a 3rd time for berzerkers) 
As a bonus we can see a Grey knight chaplain in terminator armor (the superrare store exclusive) maybe they plan to re-release him. 

@Thx ben from grim resolve !!! 



(Updated List )


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Legion Focus: Emperor’s Children*​

The Chaos Space Marines codex is nearly here, and with it, rules for seven Chaos Legions as well as Renegade Chaos Marines. We’ll be previewing these in detail in the coming week, as well as looking at some of the new Stratagems and the best units in the new codex for each Legion. We’ll be looking at the Emperor’s Children, Iron Warriors, Night Lords, World Eaters, Alpha Legion, Black Legion, Word Bearers and the Renegade Chapters. If you’re wandering where the Death Guard and Thousand Sons are, don’t panic! Both these armies are getting codexes of their own. 

Every Chaos Legion now has a Legion Trait. Legion Traits are powerful abilities available to Chaos Space Marine armies that provide bonuses to Infantry, Bikers and Helbrutes picked from the same Traitor Legion. Much like Chapter tactics, these are designed to represent the unique ways each Chaos Legion fights, from stealthy armies like the Alpha Legion, to full-on melee armies like the Emperor’s Children, who we’re looking at today.

The Emperor’s Children are a terrifying close-combat army in the new Chaos Space Marines codex, with access to a whole host of new abilities that’ll make the army one of the best melee forces in the game. Helbrutes and Chaos Lords alike

Attacking first in close combat is an enormous bonus; used correctly, and combined with power weapons, you’ll be able to wipe out enemies before they have time to react. This is a great defensive bonus too – anyone looking to charge a unit of Noise Marines could find themselves struck down before striking blows. In this way, your enemies are faced with a terrible choice; suffer waves of sonic firepower at range or be forced to attack you in close combat.

Top Units

Possessed are one of the most improved units in the new codex, gaining an extra Wound at no increase in points cost. Throw in Delightful Agonies from a nearby Sorcerer, and you’ll be able to weather even the heaviest of fire. You’ll be able to close on enemies fast and shred them with a high-volume of armour-piercing attacks. This is the core combat unit you’ll want in an Emperor’s Children army.

Havocs have a home in an Emperor’s Children army thanks to Endless Cacophony; this Stratagem allows any Slaanesh Infantry or bikers to fire again at the end of the Shooting phase – perfect for getting some extra value out of a unit with lascannons or missile launchers. Similarly, flamer-armed Chosen are a solid pick in an Emperor’s Children army and well placed to take advantage of Flawless Perfection in close ranged firefights.

How To Use Them

You’ll want to try to get into close range as soon as possible with your Emperor’s Children army. From here, you have a choice; against other melee armies, you’re free to hold back – your shooting is decent enough, and even if you’re charged, your enemy loses their guaranteed first strike – and you’ll be able to hit them first in the next turn. This is the army for you if you want to decapitate the forces of the enemy in a single devastating Fight phase after toying with them over several withering turns of shooting – it’s a delightfully evil way to play.

Come back tomorrow, when we’ll be looking at the masters of siege in the 41st Millennium – the Iron Warriors.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Legion Focus: Iron Warriors. *​
The Iron Warriors are masters of siege warfare, pulling down enemy fortifications with massed firepower and vile Daemon engines. In the new codex, Iron Warriors are the strongest Chaos Space Marine army when it comes to ranged warfare, slaying the enemy wherever they may hide.

The Legion Trait:

The Iron Warriors Legion Trait is Siege Lords:

Similar to their bitter rivals, the Imperial Fists, this allows the Iron Warriors to ignore enemy bonuses to cover when shooting. Most Heretic Astartes armies are best used in assault, but the Iron Warriors are a deadly midrange army, easily capable of trading shots with massed infantry.

Top Units

Chaos Terminators are a great unit for Iron Warriors armies. These brutal juggernauts have long been one of the most popular choices for Chaos Space Marines forces thanks to their excellent saves and huge range of wargear, and the new edition has only served to make Chaos Terminators more powerful thanks to an additional Wound and huge improvements to combi-weapons. Give yours combi-flamers and use the Weaver of Fates psychic power and you’ll have a hugely durable firebase, capable of storming even the most redoubtable fortress with hails of punishing firepower.

Daemon Princes in Iron Warriors armies can use the Fleshmetal Exoskeleton for an enormous 2+ armour save and a Wound healed every turn, turning an already durable unit into a nigh-indestructible juggernaut. If you’re looking for a leader for your Iron Warriors army in the new codex, this is it.

How to use them:

The Iron Warriors way of war isn’t particularly complicated – set up camp on the objectives with your ranged units and unleash hell; the beauty of this army is that even if you’re charged, you’ll be pretty dangerous thanks to the natural proficiency of Chaos Space Marines in close combat. Combined with the Cold and Bitter Warlord Trait, you’ll be able to wear down your opponent while holding fast with huge units of Chaos Space Marines, Cultists and Terminators.



This is the Legion for you if you want to wage grinding, attritional warfare with massed shooting and durable infantry. Come back tomorrow, when we’ll be looking at the masters of fear in the 41st Millennium – the Night Lords.


----------



## DkMiBuch (Feb 1, 2013)

That fleshmetal exoskeleton sounds amazing. I wonder how much it's gonna cost?

I have been playing Emperors Children in the past, and have a lot of models ready. The legion focus of theirs has me kinda exited about playing them again.

Man, I can't wait for August 12th!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

DkMiBuch said:


> That fleshmetal exoskeleton sounds amazing. I wonder how much it's gonna cost?
> 
> I have been playing Emperors Children in the past, and have a lot of models ready. The legion focus of theirs has me kinda exited about playing them again.
> 
> Man, I can't wait for August 12th!


It would appear that relics etc are free, or for some you pay points for a power axe and then exchange that for the magic Damon super axe relic. 

I am even more excited since some of the other previews. So much so I may get my first game in.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Legion Focus: Night Lords​*
The Night Lords are famous for two things – their use of fear as a tactic and their distinctive winged headgear. Thanks to their new Legion Trait, the Night Lords are one of the most interesting forces in the new Chaos Space Marines codex, able to maximise casualties in the Morale phase and devastate even the most stalwart of soldiers.










The Legion Trait










Terror Tactics means that a Night Lords assault army is going to be very dangerous in the Morale phase – with -3, even high-leadership models risk suffering additional casualties.

*The Best Units
*
Raptors have always been popular among Night Lords players, and in the new codex they’re an incredibly strong pick – use yours right and even Grey Knights will be running. Three units of Raptors equipped with Icons of Despair can knock enemy leadership down by 5 whole points – enough to turn even small losses into devastating mass panics in the enemy army.

Night Lords Chaos Lords with Jump Packs are going to number among the deadliest combatants in the 41st Millennium. Take yours with the Claws of the Black Hunt, Night Haunter’s Curse and Diabolic Strength from a nearby Sorcerer and your lord will be dishing out six Strength 7 Attacks, each doing D3 Damage at AP -3 with rerolls to wound. With a reroll to a failed charge, this is a great assassin unit for killing key characters such as Primaris Apothecaries.










*How to Use Them*

If you’re playing Night Lords, you’ll want to take as many fast moving and morale-modifying units as you can. Throw in some Daemonic allies in the form of Be’lakor and you’ll be able to bring enemy Leadership down even further – focus on doing a small number of casualties to as many units as possible every turn, and let Morale tests handle the rest.

It’s worth noting one of the evilest strategies available to the Night Lords in the new codex: their Stratagem, In Midnight Clad.










Why is this so powerful? Psychological and shock value. You declare this Stratagem AFTER your opponent has already started firing – meaning if they’ve decided to overcharge plasma weapons, suddenly their own models will be getting slain on a 2 or less. You’ll be able to catch powerful shooting units unawares with this one, and just having a Command Point spare at all times will mean your opponent is less likely to risk overcharging their weapons. With Hellblasters arriving on tabletops very soon, you’ll need defence against plasma, and this is a great way to get it.

Of course, if you’d rather not sneak around and prefer engaging your enemies more directly, there’s a Legion for that – come back tomorrow for our preview of the World Eaters.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Legion Focus: World Eaters​*
So far, the Legion Traits we’ve looked at have been subtle, tactical choices for skilled generals to outmanoeuvre their foes with. Sometimes, however, you just want to smash your opponents in the face.

We’ve got you covered. The World Eaters are back, and in a big way, packing a brutal Legion Trait that encourages risk-taking, fast-paced play:

The Trait:










An additional Attack with every model on the charge is great and means that every unit is going to be pretty deadly on the assault. For heavy units like the Helbrute, that’s another devastating Attack with the Helbrute fist, while across hordes of Chaos Space Marines, those Attacks are going to add up fast.

*Best Units*

Chaos Terminators are a deadly unit in a World Eaters army, capable of capitalising on their additional Attacks with powerful weapons like lightning claws and power fists. It’s worth noting that power fists have seen a significant points reduction in the new Chaos Space Marines codex, from 20 points to 12, meaning your heavy assault squads are even more efficient for their points. Teleport in, reroll your charges with an Icon of Wrath and smash the enemy apart – if you don’t do it the first time, just try again with Fury of Khorne.










Khârn the Betrayer is as powerful as he ever was and is a great general for a World Eaters force.

By taking Khârn as your Warlord, you’ll be able to make use of Slaughterborn; this Warlord Trait allows Khârn to snowball into an unstoppable force of destruction on the tabletop. If your opponent likes to use lots of monsters in his army, he won’t after he fights Khârn. Just keep some Cultists nearby to absorb the odd “accidental” miss with Gorechild.










*How to Play Them*

Take the Icon of Wrath on every unit you have and CHARGE. There’s not a single unit in the Chaos Space Marines codex that doesn’t benefit from this. You’ll want to take as many units like Raptors and Terminators as possible to minimise the amount of time you’re running up the field and getting shot, while the Brass Collar of Bhorghaster and Scorn of Sorcery should suffice to shut down any psychic powers (even with his bonuses to cast, the Might of Magnus is nothing to a very angry World Eater).


















If you want to dominate the Fight phase (or just roll a LOT of dice), the World Eaters are the army for you. Come back tomorrow when we’ll be looking at the cunning arch-traitors of the 41st Millennium – the Black Legion.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

ive never been much for world eaters but this might just change my mind...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I wonder if the Khorne berzerker rule would kick in when you use fury of Khorne. Doubt it but you never know.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Legion Focus: Black Legion*








The Black Legion combine a ferocious hatred for the Imperium with rigid organisation and discipline. In the new Codex: Chaos Space Marines, the Black Legion are manoeuvrable, versatile and have one of the best characters in the game as a force multiplier.

*The Trait*








​Black Crusaders is a subtle but useful bonus that’s best on your core infantry. A Chaos Space Marines army with this trait will be able to make maximum use of Chosen, Terminators and standard Chaos Space Marines, capable of pulling back rapidly from dangerous units or closing in on the enemy while whittling them down with hails of firepower.

*Abaddon the Despoiler*

Abaddon deserves special highlighting as a key element in any Black Legion force; indeed, he’s as much a part of your Legion Trait as anything else. Abaddon is one of the strongest characters in the game, capable of dealing enormous damage in close combat, allowing huge swathes of your army to essentially ignore Morale and providing vital re-rolls to hit. He even gives you a couple of extra Command Points.








​This guy is the force multiplier that’s going to make Black Legion armies incredibly flexible and incredibly deadly. At the head of a rapidly advancing spearhead of Black Legion troops, he’ll make sure your shots are hitting and your larger squads aren’t breaking. Even Cultists are going to pack more of a punch fighting alongside the Despoiler.

Finally, Abaddon’s (or any other Black Legion character’s) Warlord Trait is First Among Traitors:








Death to the False Emperor is already a powerful ability, and this means you’ll be triggering additional attacks on a 5+… that’s 1/3rd of the time! It’s also very important if you’re going to be using Chaos Terminators – while these guys usually won’t be able to gain additional attacks with their power fists due to the -1 modifier to hit, with this trait, they’ll be able to. It’s basically like a free Icon of Excess for all your units.

*Best Units*

Chosen with plasma guns have always been a popular pick in Chaos Space Marines armies, and in the Black Legion they’re free to close in on your enemy while laying down a hail of armour piercing fire before charging and unleashing a high volume of attacks. If you’re feeling brave, the presence of Abaddon should mitigate the risk of an overcharged plasma weapon attack.

Standard Chaos Space Marines are superb in a Black Legion army. You’ll be able to advance up the field while laying down a devastating hail of bolter fire, and, thanks to the improved Leadership of Black Legion units, you’ll be able to take them in full-sized squads of 20. Combined with the Let the Galaxy Burn Stratagem, these line infantry will be deadly. Alternatively, keep Abaddon nearby to ignore morale and let the squad re-roll their hits for free.








It’s worth noting that with the new Chaos Space Marines codex, Noise Marines, Plague Marines, Berzerkers and Rubric Marines are available to a much wider range of Chaos Legions. The Black Legion has always been renowned for bringing together Chaos Space Marines from far and wide in its warbands, and any of the “cult marines” make for a strong choice in the army. Rubric Marines are a particularly potent pick, able to fire their armour-piercing inferno boltguns on the move thanks to Black Crusaders.

*How to play them*

Fill out your Troops choices with Chaos Space Marines and your Elites with Chosen or Terminators. Form up around Abbadon and begin moving up the field – either closing in on objectives or getting into close combat with vulnerable targets. This is an army where positioning to capitalise on powerful aura abilities is going to be key – use your Advance move to make sure that every unit is benefitting from Abaddon’s command.

It’s a pretty great time to be a Black Legion player – as well as having bragging rights for having (finally) destroyed Cadia, and the new codex, fans can look forward to Aaron Dembski-Bowden’s latest novel in his series following Ezekyle Abaddon’s ascent to power. ‘Black Legion’ sees Abaddon attempt to unite the disparate Chaos Legions for the first time and is a great way to get some inspiration for your own Chaos Space Marines.


----------



## DkMiBuch (Feb 1, 2013)

I find it a little weird that the WE strategem allowing you to fight again in the fight phase is THREE command points, while the EC one which allows you to shoot twice is only two..


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

DkMiBuch said:


> I find it a little weird that the WE strategem allowing you to fight again in the fight phase is THREE command points, while the EC one which allows you to shoot twice is only two..


Note the one posted with EC isn't actually the EC one. It's a general Slaanesh Infantry one... I'm guessing Slaanesh infantry (Noise Marines?) can only put out a limited amount of damage while shooting compared to what the WEs can do in CC.


----------



## DkMiBuch (Feb 1, 2013)

Shandathe said:


> Note the one posted with EC isn't actually the EC one. It's a general Slaanesh Infantry one... I'm guessing Slaanesh infantry (Noise Marines?) can only put out a limited amount of damage while shooting compared to what the WEs can do in CC.


But couldn't Slaanesh infantry just as easily be Havocs with Mark of Slaanesh?
Having 4 lascannon havocs shoot twice is pretty powerful.
But then again, so is having 10 Khorne terminators fight twice in cc


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Legion Focus: Alpha Legion​*
The Alpha Legion are notorious for their insidious tactics and expert training. An Alpha Legion assault strikes from several directions at once, as Cultists, infiltrators and vanguard units reveal themselves in a brutal crescendo of fire.

*The Trait*

As we’ve seen with the Raven Guard, -1 to hit is huge as it markedly increases the durability of every unit in your army. What distinguishes the Alpha Legion from their loyalist brethren is their selection of units and new combinations available within the Chaos Space Marines codex. With this trait, you’ll be able to take full advantage of the flexibility of Chaos Space Marines, whittling your targets down at range then closing in for brutal melee if they dare approach you.











*Best Units*

Chaos Sorcerers are an excellent choice in any Chaos Army, and their sheer versatility makes them a great fit for the Alpha Legion. The Dark Hereticus discipline allows for a range of different strategies, and you’ll be able to choose yours based on the battle ahead. If you need some extra mobility, Warptime is great either for fast-moving units like Raptors or for pulling some Tactical Marines out of trouble, while Death Hex is among the most useful new spells in the game. Stripping the invulnerable save off a unit means even elite characters like Roboute Guilliman become vulnerable to massed armour-piercing firepower – take your Sorcerer with a unit of Terminators wielding combi-meltas, drop them next to your opponent’s favourite model, then destroy them with a combination of Death Hex and melta-beams. One of the most fun features of the Chaos Sorcerer is the Chaos Familiar Stratagem – for a single Command Point, you can swap one of your old powers for a new one.


























Helbrutes in Alpha Legion armies are also great – they’re fast, they’re durable, and they’re strong in every phase. All Helbrutes benefit from their Legion Trait, so you’ll be able to keep yours safe from incoming fire as it advances on the foe. Anyone that tries to get close has to reckon with a deadly Fire Frenzy:










*How to use them*

The beauty of the Alpha Legion is flexibility. Take advantage of the versatility of Chaos Space Marines by deploying far away from combat armies or close to shooting armies with Forward Operatives. If you’re feeling particularly cunning, stock up on characters to make maximum use of I Am Alpharius; this Warlord Trait allows your Warlord to inexplicably escape death by revealing that he was one of his underlings ALL ALONG – every time he dies.










Come back tomorrow when we’ll be looking at Renegade Space Marines, alongside the mysterious Fallen.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone else think Bile is a must-have now? I just ordered him for my DG.

*Legion Focus: Renegades​*
The original Traitor Legions aren’t the only Chaos Space Marines in the galaxy, and the last ten millennia have seen thousands of Space Marines betray the Emperor and fight against the Imperium. Some of these Renegade Chapters have become feared names in their own right, from the Red Corsairs to the Crimson Slaughter. Meanwhile, Chaos armies of all stripes often seek aid from shadowy allies, whether it’s the other Legions, the mysterious Fallen or, for the most influential, the legendary Fabius Bile. Today, we’re looking at using Renegades in your games and how every army can make use of allies. 

*The Trait:*

In the new Chaos Space Marines codex, Renegade Chapters are represented by a single, powerful Legion Trait:










Dark Raiders means that Renegades are able to close the gap on opponents quickly, and is perfect for an assault army.

*Best Units*

One of the best units for the Renegades is Chaos Bikers; these models always advance 6″ and so have a huge threat range on the battlefield. As an assault unit that can effectively move 20″, each bike has the potential to reach targets as far as 32″ away, making a first-turn charge against an unprepared player very possible. Chaos Bikers can be equipped for a range of duties, and with 2 Wounds and Toughness 5, they’re durable too.

Combat characters like a Chaos Lord with a jump pack are great in an assault-based Renegades army like the Crimson Slaughter. With seven non-Legion-specific Artefacts to choose from, you’ll be able to build a range of deadly characters. The Murder Sword, for instance, allows a Chaos Lord to chase down and reliably kill lesser characters by dealing loads of mortal wounds.










If you’re playing a Renegades army, choosing the Red Corsairs allows you to field Huron Blackheart, one of the most versatile characters in Warhammer 40,000. Coming in at only a few more points than a regular Chaos Lord, Huron Blackheart is a decent close combat character, can provide valuable psychic support to your army, and even provides an additional Command Point for your Stratagems. In smaller games, he’s a highly efficient choice for any Renegades army.

Fallen, Fabius Bile, and Allies

As with the Space Marine Chapters, Legion Traits are awarded by Detachment. This means you’re free to add other forces of Chaos to assist your Legion, whether you’re taking support from Renegades or a pack of Daemons. If you’re feeling particularly clever, you could take Detachments from Legions based on role – perhaps three units of Havocs and a Sorcerer from the Alpha Legion, and three units of Berzerkers and a Chaos Lord from the World Eaters. As well as using the Detachment system, every Chaos Space Marines army can include Fabius Bile or any Fallen units in their army without losing their Legion Trait.

Fallen are a strong choice for a range of armies – both for the Imperium and for Chaos! If you want to include Cypher or his followers in your Imperial forces, you can do so, thanks to the Imperium keyword. In a Chaos force, Cypher and the Fallen are a great source of accurate firepower, and they’re particularly handy packing plasma weapons thanks to their ability to re-roll 1s to hit.










Fabius Bile is a powerful addition to any infantry based Chaos Space Marines army thanks to his Enhanced Warriors ability.

Unlike in previous editions, this works on all Chaos Space Marine Infantry, and so, with a lucky roll, you could be looking at Toughness 6 Plague Marines or Berzerkers with 3 base Attacks.










If you’re looking to field an army of Renegades, or are interested in adding some Fallen allies to your Chaos Space Marines, you can pre-order the Chaos Space Marines codex today.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I might go back to making a unit of fallen i started many moons ago.
I think Fabulous Bile is auto include for any army that has units designed for assault.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I got the csm codex yesterday. 
Without going into the rules, this is my favourite codex since the 2nd Ed codex. 
I'm seriously impressed


----------

